# Just Changed My Clothes To Go With My Watch.



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just getting ready for a weekend up north with the lads and found myself pondering for far to long over watches and clothes.

Ill have to pull myself together.

On the same matter choose clothing before watch or watch before clothing? LOL


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blinking heck. Just change my watch again. Now taking 2!


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

This for now.



And this colt for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Doesn't everyone do that then?



No? :0)


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone else do what Mac does - change their watch to suit the era of the TV programme or film they are about to see 

:lol:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol, not until now but...;0)


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I always match up my watches and clothes. Some just don't go with one another and I have been know to choose a shirt to go with the watch I'm wearing.

My mate constantly tells I'm worse than a women only not in such kind words.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm on my third watch change of the day. My wife laughs so much that with all my dozens of watches I'm late for work most days.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Watch and Shirt in perfect harmony










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Done and survived. Now a 2.5 hr journey home


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Cats are nice said:


> Does anyone else do what Mac does - change their watch to suit the era of the TV programme or film they are about to see
> 
> :lol:


 :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Cats are nice said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else do what Mac does - change their watch to suit the era of the TV programme or film they are about to see
> ...


As good an excuse as any for puttiing on a particular watch


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are nice said:
> ...


What if Mach watches Dr. Who? How does that work? 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


I just have to wing it


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Always wear clothes suit the watch im going to wear. I think matching shoes, belt and watch is very important.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try doing that with a skeleton watch and you'll give a few folks a fright! :yes: 

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Pardon me for going OT, but what has this got to do with "Electric & Electronic Watches"?? I know..., a kill-joy.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Pardon me for going OT, but what has this got to do with "Electric & Electronic Watches"?? I know..., a kill-joy.


Nothing. Small phone. Must have tapped on the wrong header. :elf:


----------

